# Safety mark on toughened glass



## Doug71 (22 Mar 2019)

Had some small panes of toughened glass delivered by my supplier, the glass is for a door.

The safety mark will be on it's side when the glass is in the door, normally they seem to get it the right way up, have I just been lucky, is it hit and miss which way it ends up or should it be the right way up? 

I always put which measurement is height and width on order. I know it's no big deal but it's one of those little details that really annoy me.

I have emailed supplier to ask, just wondered what other peoples experiences are and what my expectations should be?

Thanks, Doug


----------



## Trevanion (22 Mar 2019)

My supplier is terrible for having marks in opposing corners and all different ways, hit and miss.


----------



## doctor Bob (22 Mar 2019)

Trevanion":ylcczht4 said:


> My supplier is terrible for having marks in opposing corners and all different ways, hit and miss.



That drives me nuts.


----------



## Mike Jordan (22 Mar 2019)

You could ask for a furniture stamp to be used, that will be concealed in the rebate. I only ever use laminated glass for this type of job, it's cut by the local glazier and marked as you require.


----------



## Myfordman (22 Mar 2019)

I specify my treated glass to be left unmarked to avoid the problem.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Mar 2019)

Probably fine if no one's checking it.


----------



## Doug71 (22 Mar 2019)

Mike Jordan":1lu5u355 said:


> You could ask for a furniture stamp to be used, that will be concealed in the rebate. I only ever use laminated glass for this type of job, it's cut by the local glazier and marked as you require.



I discussed a furniture mark with them but the rebates are quite small and it sounded like it might still be on view, they said it would be just in from the edge ,3 mm wide and 40 mm long, thought it might look worse than the normal mark if you could see it. Their mark is quite faint compared to some other manufacturers I have seen.



Myfordman":1lu5u355 said:


> I specify my treated glass to be left unmarked to avoid the problem.



They are not keen on supplying it unmarked.


----------



## Doug71 (25 Mar 2019)

Quick update in case it helps anybody.

My supplier got back to me and said that it had been made the wrong way because I had supplied the measurements height x width and they always work width x height so they took the first measurement as the width (despite me clearly writing 357mm high x 288mm wide on the order).

Am told in future as long as I put width measurement first the safety mark will always be in the correct place.


----------

